# Best all around 16-19 ft flats boat?



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Theres a 2008  baycraft 175 in green cove springs....14.5k i think.trolling motor pushpole etc. for some reason it doesnt have trim tabs. 90etec  looks good seller says in in like new shape. Little too big for my garage.ive never fished it just thought it looked good.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My boat is 18.6' x 90"  I have not had it out since the Suzuki DF 140 was hung on the back.  Form literature it will float in 10 or less. It has a Maverick Master Angler hull from "97.  Don't know how fast it will go but I think 40 would not be hard to get to with the 19 prop.  I talked to a guy from Texas who knew of Off Shore Flats boats but in FL no one know it's name.  Mine is not for sale but I have seen a few out there








"


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

All around is a tough category. But I'm sold and have been sold on action craft. I'm not starting a "this boat is better" debate. But for the money ACs are good boats. My uncle has his 89' 1890 still and it still has held up like a champ. I'm a live bait guy, ACs livewell systems work very well. The final reason I went with them recently was customer service. AC is local to me and they bent over backwards to help me get what I needed. They are reasonably priced too. A 1720 with a 115 will pole in the water you described as well as run the speeds you'd prefer. Again, boats are judged a lot on preference and experience. Wet test them all. The 1720 gets my vote.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Another vote for action craft here. I've been fishing out of a 1992 18 footer for ten years. Had it rewired little while ago and repowered with a used 150. I still love that boat. I'm constantly looking at boats but can never convince myself to sell her. Solid boat and it hauls a$$ now


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

A mid 90's silver king is hard to beat!!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Action craft 1720 and silver king I have never been on before but I have herd some pretty good things about both of them, any idea what the 1720 would run with a 135 hp on it and the silver king 16 with a 115 and the 18 with a 150?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

A low hour or restored Lappy Hewes are pretty durable rigs. Just a thought. But they do fish well, hold decent power and have a good resale value..


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I've heard the 1720 will run mid 40s with 135. Depending on how it's propped. AC also makes a 16' version that is 84" wide and is rated for 115. 

The 1600 & 1622. The 1600 has a bigger cockpit and 2 livewells. The 1622 has 1 livewell and wide gunwales (smaller cockpit)

I looked long and hard at Lappy hulls and just decided I wanted a brand new hull. They were a very close second.


----------



## aschwartz (Nov 1, 2013)

AC 1720 with a 135 Opti will run low 50's. I repowered with a 115 Opti in 2008. Now run in the low 40's but the boat poles better, drafts less, and runs better overall..especially in the open ocean since I can stay on plate at a much lower speed. 

My Action Craft was built in 2000 and I got it in 2005. Love it..may run it foreverer


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

All these suggestions are great boats, Hewes, AC, Maverick and I have friend who is selling his Sterling Tunnel. Runs about 30 with a Yammy 70, poles great and drafts very skinny


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

That is too broad a question. "Best" and "all-around" meaning so many things to so many people.

The best advice I can give is to find something that fits your style and that has a good resale value. Get the most you can with your budget. Think of the boat as something you'll fish for a few years, take what you've learned, then get something else and try that for a few years. By getting a boat that holds it value, you'll be able to do that.

In regards to the Baycraft, I've seen one in person and was impressed. But since they aren't a known brand, they don't hold their value the same as HB, Beavertail, Maverick and others. That doesn't mean they are bad boats - it just means they will depreciate more and you'll have a harder time selling it.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> All these suggestions are great boats, Hewes, AC, Maverick and I have  friend who is selling his Sterling Tunnel. Runs about 30 with a Yammy 70, poles great and drafts very skinny


thankyou but I just came from a tunnel hull boat and would rather trade ride, speed and efficiency for the ability to run shallow.


----------



## Bonefishbob1 (Jan 23, 2014)

I bought a/c 1720 in 2000 , had 115 repo where'd in 2010 with opit 115 runs mid forties. Probably going to sell in may as I am getting something else. Solid boat can't go wrong with them. Bay runner is like a aircraft carrier so wide giant gunnels. Personally 1720 is much for fishable than 1820


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> That is too broad a question.  "Best" and "all-around" meaning so many things to so many people.
> 
> The best advice I can give is to find something that fits your style and that has a good resale value.  Get the most you can with your budget.  Think of the boat as something you'll fish for a few years, take what you've learned, then get something else and try that for a few years.  By getting a boat that holds it value, you'll be able to do that.
> 
> In regards to the Baycraft, I've seen one in person and was impressed.  But since they aren't a known brand, they don't hold their value the same as HB, Beavertail, Maverick and others.  That doesn't mean they are bad boats - it just means they will depreciate more and you'll have a harder time selling it.


What I meant by all around flats boat is having a boat that can fish on a calm day and run near shore for cobia, tripetail or tarpon and not be afraid of sinking it but still be able to hit inshore spots on the way home for trout redfish and flounder. I realize that I will not be able to pole in 5 inches of water for sightfishing backing redfish but still be able to fish the creeks. In my area there is not much need for a sub 10 inch boat unless you want to poll the flood tide marshes in the grass


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Where are you located Shadowcast?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Jacksonville Beach, Florida


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Darn. I should have my new AC 1600 delivered and rigged by mid march and was going to offer a wet test but I'm in Naples FL. So about a 6.5 drive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

1622 SE AC with a 115 runs 44 mph with 49.6 on light chop & almost no load. Floats at 8" even with one on the pole & one on the bow. A MK 55lb trolling motor will go for about 8 hours on 1/3 power to fish the mangrove shoreline. Only 1 live well, but the optional timer for the pump keeps fish alive thru aerating the well. A 2 foot chop is a little slap happy ride, but a 1 1/2' chop can be WOT. Off the beaches & near shore tarpon fly fishing or reefs farther out are easy watching weather changes.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

blondmonkey777 said:


> Looking for some opinions on which flats boat would be the best older all around boat. Have no need for live bait but need a good release well for two redfish, not looking to run full speed through 2 foot chop. Fish 90 percent on trolling motor but need the ability to poll in 13 inches or water or less and don't want to push around a barge that crab walks everywhere. Would like to be able to run over 40 mph which will result in a nice crusing speed. Right now I have been looking at maverick 17 and 18.5 master angler, hewes 16 and 18 redfisher, action craft 1720 and 1820, back county 171 and 189 proguide, silver king 16 and 18. I don't mind having to put some work into a older boat, but have herd some of the older backcountrys having bad gas tanks and you have to do a cap off to get to it which Is beyond what I'm wanting to do.


Ive owned 2 n both were good. 
16'-8" hoog hornet n 90 2 stroke yamaha
18-0" shipoke backcountry n 150 Mercury 2 stroke efi.
Both ran in chop great n 50+


----------



## Flatscritter (Feb 3, 2016)

Egret 167 or Egret 189


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Flatscritter said:


> Egret 167 or Egret 189


167


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

trollblazerEXT said:


> 1622 SE AC with a 115 runs 44 mph with 49.6 on light chop & almost no load. Floats at 8" even with one on the pole & one on the bow. A MK 55lb trolling motor will go for about 8 hours on 1/3 power to fish the mangrove shoreline. Only 1 live well, but the optional timer for the pump keeps fish alive thru aerating the well. A 2 foot chop is a little slap happy ride, but a 1 1/2' chop can be WOT. Off the beaches & near shore tarpon fly fishing or reefs farther out are easy watching weather changes.


Hey Mike


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

_"maverick 17 and 18.5 master angler, hewes 16 and 18 redfisher, action craft 1720 and 1820, back county 171 and 189 proguide, silver king 16 and 18 " _thats a nice list, any one would probably make most happy, good luck


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

blondmonkey777 said:


> Right now I have been looking at maverick 17 and 18.5 master angler, hewes 16 and 18 redfisher, action craft 1720 and 1820, back county 171 and 189 proguide, silver king 16 and 18.


If you are considering older boats like the Silver Kings then you should also open up your search to include the Mako 181. My 181 was a very capable flats boat that ran 40 mph with a 115 two stroke, had a ton of beam, and ate chop for breakfast. Those old classic Makos were built to last.


----------

